# WRT's LG Sciences ASGT Log



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bored so I thought I'd get this up now, I'll start to update when it comes.

Thanks to the guy's over at LG sciences I'll be writing a log on their product Andraulic State GT - http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-anadraulic-state-gt.cfm

Wanna say thanks to Small Jim and Con too for choosing me to log this:thumbup1:

*Current stats*

Height: 5'9"

Weight: 215lbs/97.7kg

Time training: Seriously around 3 years

*Current Diet*

Meal 1: 25g whey, 100g oats, 300ml milk, 30g raisins.

Meal 2: 50g whey, 50g oats, 300ml milk, 1tbsp EVOO.

Meal 3: 250g beef mince, 75g (dry weight) pasta

Meal 4: 50g whey, 50g oats, 2tbsp EVOO.

Meal 5: 200g turkey mince, 50g (dry weight) pasta, 1 tbsp EVOO.

Meal 6: 25g whey and 57g malto.

Meal 7: 2 tins tuna, 2 handfulls brocolli, 1 tbsp EVOO.

Meal 8: 50g whey, 50g cashews, 300ml milk, 1 tbsp EVOO.

Cals - 4323

Protein - 357

Carbs - 357

Fats - 163

*Supplements*

10 Omega 3's

2 Multi vits

3g AAKG (pre workout)

3g Vitamin C

15g Glutamine

9g Leucine

22g BCAA's

7g Creatine mono

1.5g ALCAR


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

óla!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

What studies do you have to back up using 57g Malto PWO?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hope all goes well dude, diet looks V good. My next off season I think my macro's will be similar to yours...need to increase my fats me thinks 

How does your training split look?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

What is this evoo btw tom?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ak_88 said:


> What studies do you have to back up using 57g Malto PWO?


lol why would he need a study to justify it?!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> What is this evoo btw tom?


extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> extra virgin olive oil


Pmsl I thought it was some kinda supplement. :lol: im a [email protected] like :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> What studies do you have to back up using 57g Malto PWO?


Studies?



ah24 said:


> Hope all goes well dude, diet looks V good. My next off season I think my macro's will be similar to yours...need to increase my fats me thinks
> 
> How does your training split look?


Thanks dude

*Monday - Shoulders & Tris*

Military press x4

Side laterals one week x7 one week 3 heavy sets

Rear delt flyes x3

Barbell shrugs x4

Close grip bench x4

Dips x3

Cable Pressdowns x7

*Tuesday - Back*

Deadlifts x4

Chins x3

Barbell rows x3

Seated cable rows x3

*
Thursday - Legs & Abs*

Squats x4

Lunges x4

Leg extensions x7

SLDL x3

Hammy curls x4

Calve Raises x4

*Friday - Chest & Bi's*

Incline Bench x4

Flat Bench x2

Decline Bench x4

Dumbell Flyes x2

Barbell curl x3

Cable preachers x7



SK-XO said:


> What is this evoo btw tom?


Extra virgin olive oil mate


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

ah24 said:


> lol why would he need a study to justify it?!


Guess my sarcasm was missed then :whistling:

Will keep an eye on this, good luck Tom :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Will be following. Good luck mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> What studies do you have to back up using 57g Malto PWO?


I enjoyed it son 

Will be reading along as well. Any pictures planned? You still train with Mak?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

That reminds me, what happened to Mak?? He used to post regularly..


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

*BOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
**SLUT DRIVE-BY!!!!!!!*

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

who's TOM ?

lol at slut drive by :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Kids school sports day..me and weeslut going round there all hench, in vests to scare the other parents into making their kids lose at EVERYTHING! LAUREN FTW!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WRT said:


> Bored so I thought I'd get this up now, I'll start to update when it comes.
> 
> Thanks to the guy's over at LG sciences I'll be writing a log on their product Andraulic State GT - http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-anadraulic-state-gt.cfm
> 
> ...


i thought you weighed more then me? lol im 98k atm


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I did when I said little Jim:thumbup1: Thought you were 95kg?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

WRT said:


> I did when I said little Jim:thumbup1: Thought you were *95*kg?


you both need a good meal! :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Trained at 6am today

*Shoulders & Tris*

Military press - 90kgx12, 100x7, 100x4, 90x6

Side laterals - 17.5kg - 2 setsx12, 15kg - 5 setsx12

Rear delt flyes - 17.5kgx12 - 3 sets

Barbell shrugs - 200kgx8 - 4 sets

Close grip bench - 100kgx10, 100x8, 100x9 (2 spotted reps), 100x4

Dips - BW+60kg - 3 sets

Cable Pressdowns - Full stack, 8-12 reps x 7 sets

Had breakfast, a sh1t and shower then went to work.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

WRT said:


> Trained at 6am today
> 
> *Shoulders & Tris*
> 
> ...


thats some good lifting wrt. subbed to this thread now. im impressed haha :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Trained at 6am today
> 
> *Shoulders & Tris*
> 
> ...


Thats good lifts mate, especially for 6am lol.

Good shout on the military pressing and cgbp:thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

WRT said:


> Trained at 6am today
> 
> *Shoulders & Tris*
> 
> ...


hey...what do you eat prior to AM training? Do you find your weights increase if you PM train...fully fuelled up?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

hey dude, will be following, do you prefer am training or is it a matter of convenience? if it's preference, would you care to explain why?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Thanks lads



Kate1976 said:


> hey...what do you eat prior to AM training? Do you find your weights increase if you PM train...fully fuelled up?


I usually just have my first meal - 25g whey, 100g oats, 300ml milk, 30g raisins and some caffeine. Then my PWO shake after then meal number 3 45-60 mins after that. Weights usually stay about the same tbh but feel completely drained after I train in the morning, which is usually hardly ever.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

leonface said:


> hey dude, will be following, do you prefer am training or is it a matter of convenience? if it's preference, would you care to explain why?


No I prefer training later on, just do it if I have plans that night etc:thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MP's chocolate nut protein just came, one of the nicest tasting protein powders I've tried


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

WRT said:


> Trained at 6am today
> 
> *Shoulders & Tris*
> 
> ...


Nice numbers there,stronga:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WRT said:


> I did when I said little Jim:thumbup1: Thought you were 95kg?


na that was eather at the start of journal or when dieting for hols maybe? i 98k now and climbing and the dbol will go in next week or week after ill jump to over 100kg



mikex101 said:


> you both need a good meal! :whistling:


im 5.5.5.6ft lol i think im pretty heavy for a short ass?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WRT said:


> MP's chocolate nut protein just came, one of the nicest tasting protein powders I've tried


ahhh glad you like it i allways usta stick to the chok as didnt want 5-10kg of whey that i didnt like lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

omg im sitting with my dog (rotti) and she keeps farting and it smells worse then dog shyt! glad im off ta gym in a bit lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

why did this get moved


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> why did this get moved


Because you touch your self at night.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Because you touch your self at night.


lol but i toutch my self in the day too! what is the diff?


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol did you just go there???? lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Salias said:


> lol did you just go there???? lol


I went there booked a hotel and bought the tee shirt:lol:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

lol make sure you save a room for Jim!!! lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

*Back*

Deadlifts- 140x10, 160x10, 180x8, 200x6, 210x4

Chins- BW+20kg - 3 sets

Barbell rows- 120kgx10, 130x7, 130x5

Seated cable rows- 3 sets


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Strong deadlifts!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

That's a compliment coming from you! Cheers buddy


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

I second that!! Great lift mate!!!!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

WRT said:


> *Back*
> 
> Deadlifts- 140x10, 160x10, 180x8, 200x6, 210x4
> 
> ...


fooking strong deadlifts mate, keep up the good work!!

:thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I told you to tell me when this was up and running and you didn't you little bitch! That's it i aint subscribing, and we ain't mates.

Nah good job man ****in strong, will be following.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> I told you to tell me when this was up and running and you didn't you little bitch! That's it i aint subscribing, and we ain't mates.
> 
> Nah good job man ****in strong, will be following.


It isn't up really, meant to be a log on ASGT:lol:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Blimey, great deadlift's (compared to what do).....i must try harder, i must try harder, i must try harder......yep, back workout tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> It isn't up really, meant to be a log on ASGT:lol:


Gave you reps TRW.

Thats some good deadlifting like, strong cnut lol.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice one Tom.....good read so far


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good DL'in there mate


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

good deads mate!! guna pinch ur diet buddy, looks a great bulk


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

were u trainin these days??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pics dude


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Will get some pics this week sometime at gym


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah man never really seen you properly tbh will be good to see pics.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Keep it up you slut!!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Did i hear the word 'pics'?

:devil2:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

very very strong mate. i know you train hard but **** youve got good genetics for strength. i remember your cousin on here pressing 3 wheels each side natty. thats just unheard of imo.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Thanks mate, to be fair he was stronger than I am though


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

still well above average genetics though mate


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

He was also dipping 70kg natty for 6? Which I believe YoYo has seen if you think I'm lying. What a cvnt:lol:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Thats just ****ing ridiculous. mental


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

WRT said:


> He was also dipping 70kg natty for 6? Which I believe YoYo has seen if you think I'm lying. What a cvnt:lol:


Yeah I have the video  but thomas won't let me upload it because it's more than he can do lmao! :innocent: :innocent:

xx


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

So where are these pics then Tom? I'm waiting....and i don't like to be kept waiting...will also accept by phone hun:devil2:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

shauno said:


> very very strong mate. i know you train hard but **** youve got good genetics for strength. i remember your cousin on here pressing 3 wheels each side natty. thats just unheard of imo.


140kg?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not unheard of at all!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Most I've done is 155kg


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Where are these pics Tom...don't make me come down there and force you to have them taken

(you know i will!)


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Haha, haven't trained this week (had a lot of sh1t going on) I'll have some taken when I'm at gym next


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

/Ser taps foot

and sulks for a while


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I'll send you a pic of my cock and natty balls later to keep you occupied for a while PMSL


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Didnt know this was here! Damn tom your a strong guy  the ASGT here yet?

Subbed aswell :innocent:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Didnt know this was here! Damn tom your a strong guy  the ASGT here yet?
> 
> Subbed aswell :innocent:


No not here, was just about to tell them that they can stuff this log and supplement up their fuking ar$e for taking the p1ss, seeing as Karen's got her's, then Jim PM'd me and said it was in customs and will be here next week now.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

WRT said:


> I'll send you a pic of my cock and natty balls later to keep you occupied for a while PMSL


I'll hold you to that! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

WRT said:


> No not here, was just about to tell them that they can stuff this log and supplement up their fuking ar$e for taking the p1ss, seeing as Karen's got her's, then Jim PM'd me and said it was in customs and will be here next week now.


how long you been waiting now ?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Over a month


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> Over a month


 :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

seriously ? fuk that lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Customs is a cvnt sometimes......we have had stuff held for weeks:rolleyes: Nothing you can do about it either....


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Whoops - sorry if I jumped the queue and got my delivery early - perhaps having boobs gave me an advantage :tongue:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Kazb74 said:


> Whoops - sorry if I jumped the queue and got my delivery early - perhaps having boobs gave me an advantage :tongue:


Funny thing is, that's probably true:lol:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ooops, better be good when it arrives then


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i say you get another free tub because of your rediculous wait :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i say you get another free tub because of your rediculous wait :whistling:


Might be getting 4:confused1: Think 2 are getting sent to me from predator and there's 2 in customs


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Not unheard of at all!


Ive personally only met maybe two nattys that could rep three wheels each side. im talking lads in there early 20's not blokes who have been powerlifting years and years and are pretty fat.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

shauno said:


> Ive personally only met maybe two nattys that could rep three wheels each side. im talking lads in there early 20's not blokes who have been powerlifting years and years and are pretty fat.


Well im lean and natty and I can do 140kg? and im 20.

(When you say "rep" how many reps are you talking so I can understand you lol. I can't do 10 reps on 140 if thats what you mean).


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

WRT said:


> Might be getting 4:confused1: Think 2 are getting sent to me from predator and there's 2 in customs


youd be sorted for months :lol:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

I am natty as well and three plates plus is not an issue...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Salias said:


> I am natty as well and three plates plus is not an issue...


Yeah but you are in the US army so you have a tad more physical training than most on here:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

about the orders they wer fuked as the u.s. cant get shyt right now that good old pred (uk based) is sending out the goodys it will be with you in a week ok.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

so stop fuking crying you *slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag!*


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Kazb74 said:


> Whoops - sorry if I jumped the queue and got my delivery early - perhaps having boobs gave me an advantage :tongue:


your boobies had fuk all to do with it im an ass man and im yet to see ass! p.m me pics now! and remember if you dnt i have your addy ill be round to take em my self!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> so stop fuking crying you *slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag!*


I'm extremely upset James, you've broken my heart.

:lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> about the orders they wer fuked as the u.s. cant get shyt right now that good old pred (uk based) is sending out the goodys it will be with you in a week ok.


 :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> your boobies had fuk all to do with it im an ass man and im yet to see ass! p.m me pics now! and remember if you dnt i have your addy ill be round to take em my self!


This deserves another free tub (hope the right piccie is attached?)

Post it now and maybe I'll get it in time for Christmas !! :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

That 100% deserves a free tub.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Bri said:


> That 100% deserves a free tub.


50% - half the picture's been cut off!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Kazb74 said:


> This deserves another free tub (hope the right piccie is attached?)
> 
> Post it now and maybe I'll get it in time for Christmas !! :thumb:


I'll send you one of mine if you keep that up


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Kazb74 said:


> This deserves another free tub (hope the right piccie is attached?)
> 
> Post it now and maybe I'll get it in time for Christmas !! :thumb:


Now thats funny :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice pic :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jonb19 said:


> Now thats funny :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nice pic :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


hello John :laugh:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jon, Kaz is your mrs isn't she?


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

WRT said:


> Jon, Kaz is your mrs isn't she?


Mmmm - this could be interesting!.... I'll let Jon answer that one :tongue:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> hello John :laugh:


Hi mate, hope its going well :thumbup1:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Kazb74 said:


> Mmmm - this could be interesting!.... I'll let Jon answer that one :tongue:


WRT, yes, Karen's the wife  Like the way Karen wont own up to it, have to train her harder :whistling:


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

jonb19 said:


> WRT, yes, Karen's the wife  Like the way Karen wont own up to it, have to train her harder :whistling:


Think you got that the wrong way round babe - who's the trainer in the house........

............ I AM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Under the thumb? :whistling:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Kazb74 said:


> Think you got that the wrong way round babe - who's the trainer in the house........
> 
> ............ I AM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


Ok, :innocent:


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Have you received your ASGT yet?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

No, if it's not here this week I won't bother with it.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Sure you said that like 2 weeks ago?! 

x


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Sure you said that like 2 weeks ago?!
> 
> x


Jim said it would be here this week:lol:

Last night:

5 sets of military press working up to 95kg - last set a drop set

3 sets 20kg side raises supersetted with 10kgx20

3 sets front raises 17.5kg

2 sets upright rows 40kg

3 sets shoulder press machine x 30 reps

2 sets rear delt machine


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well it should be.... you did give me addy then i passed it on if it isnt ther soon i dont blame ya tbh im getting the fuking hump!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

WRT said:


> Jim said it would be here this week:lol:
> 
> Last night:
> 
> ...


 

Sure I read this already.... :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well it should be.... you did give me addy then i passed it on if it isnt ther soon i dont blame ya tbh im getting the fuking hump!


No worries mate


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Sure I read this already.... :whistling:


Shut up schlaaag.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Sure I read this already.... :whistling:


then why read again? and why post up such poo stop taking up space in the journal with poo (i can take up as much space with poo as i like b4 you say anything about the level of poo i spread round the bored)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WRT said:


> Shut up schlaaag.


yea slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG! yea i needed that! yea baby! in good moode again! you ever just need an out burst?


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wish I hadn't asked if you had received now!!!

By looks of your training split you're already on fire!!! :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

That's alot of shoulder work WRT!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I usually do about half the volume but was p1ssed off and it's a good release.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bri said:


> That's alot of shoulder work WRT!


oh fuk off iv seen your journal you dick ed! mr volume is now what you will be knowen as!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

I have my uses then tom  xxx


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WRT said:


> I usually do about half the volume but was p1ssed off and it's a good release.


another good release is foot in ass!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> oh fuk off iv seen your journal you dick ed! mr volume is now what you will be knowen as!


Not as much volume as that though! And especially not on one body part. :tongue:

( Jim is gay and ginger.)


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> I have my uses then tom  xxx


Yes and cooking, cleaning and cock sucking.



big_jim_87 said:


> another good release is foot in ass!


 :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

And Kate, what the fvck is your avi about? And what's that next to the rhino?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bri said:


> Not as much volume as that though! And especially not on one body part. :tongue:
> 
> ( Jim is gay and ginger.)


volume is volume as its the nervouse system that is over trained not a muscle.... plus wrt is at a diff stage in training plus it was a one off the blast in vol to then go back to 1/2 that will prob just act as a shoker....

(you may not be ginger but you are still gay)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WRT said:


> *Yes and cooking, cleaning and cock sucking*.
> 
> :lol:


well at least some thing then..... if she lets it slip then foot in ass!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WRT said:


> And Kate, what the fvck is your avi about? And what's that next to the rhino?


you dick its a rhino with a pen in its mouth thinking about how much it likes boobs!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

WRT said:


> Yes and cooking, cleaning and cock sucking.
> 
> :lol:


No having sex and nice things like that?  



WRT said:


> And Kate, what the fvck is your avi about? And what's that next to the rhino?


Its doing a line! 

x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> No, if it's not here this week I won't bother with it.


 :cursing: :cursing: lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> No having sex and nice things like that?
> 
> *Its doing a line!*
> 
> x


lol i thought it was at school on the black boared? lolololol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> No having sex and nice things like that?


 :wink:



big_jim_87 said:


> lol i thought it was at school on the black boared? lolololol


I thought it's tongue was stuck in a sewage grate PMSL


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i thought it was at school on the black boared? lolololol


I thought it was a badly drawn tongue :lol:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey my friend just talked to Pred, and you should have your gift box in the next few days. Already been shipped and there are a few goodies in there as well


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Salias said:


> Hey my friend just talked to Pred, and you should have your gift box in the next few days. Already been shipped and there are a few goodies in there as well


Thanks for letting me know mate, nice one:thumbup1:


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

any one who can put up with Jim deserves all the respect we can give!!!! lol nothing but love!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

Cracking log :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Dan said:


> Cracking log :lol:


Don't blame me:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Tom, are you still gonna send me some if you get enough?  xxx


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey Tom, are you still gonna send me some if you get enough?  xxx


Hmmm, well we would have being doing a joint journal if you didn't decide you didn't want the stuff.... If those in customs come through you can x


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Actu


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

WRT said:


> Hmmm, well we would have being doing a joint journal if you didn't decide you didn't want the stuff.... If those in customs come through you can x


 :cool2: I am female...

I can't help it :innocent: :innocent:

xxx


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> :cool2: I am female...
> 
> I can't help it :innocent: :innocent:
> 
> xxx


I know, ar$ey hormonal sausage wallet.

x


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

WRT said:


> I know, ar$ey hormonal sausage wallet.
> 
> x


Hahaha, I love that name :laugh: not hormonal, just ar$ey :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

It finally came today:thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

YAY! :bounce:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

WRT said:


> It finally came today:thumbup1:


Yay!!! :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

What a surprise.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

happy days, hopefully that will mean mine comes also. get any extras ?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> happy days, hopefully that will mean mine comes also. get any extras ?


Yeah mate a tub of andraulic pump:beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Yeah mate a tub of andraulic pump:beer:


Good stuff pal, let me know how you get on:thumb:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

WRT said:


> It finally came today:thumbup1:


 :thumb: :thumb : The Mrs will be pleased, she's nearly finished her 1st tub....with a little help from me,def gives me a kick...more ordered Oh' yes


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I got mines delivered this morning too! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

What you get, I'm sure I was meant to be getting 2 tubs of ASGT:lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

WRT said:


> What you get, I'm sure I was meant to be getting 2 tubs of ASGT:lol:


Did you only get one then?

x


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Did you only get one then?
> 
> x


Yep x


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

WRT said:


> Yep x


 :confused1: weird didn't you say you were getting at least 2 tubs? And you have to send one to Briar???

Are they sending more and they haven't come through customs yet?

x


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I haven't got a clue, was told I'd be getting 2 sent.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

popped in for a look but will be returning to see how your gettin on with this product mate subscribed


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

WRT said:


> I haven't got a clue, was told I'd be getting 2 sent.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

finally! lol good stuff mate hope its worth it :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mine still aint come lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

You might have to nag them mate, they've probably lost your address:lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yess they "lost" it :whistling: lol have you cleared wether you were ment to get 2 tubs or not yet tom ?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Complaining that you didn't get two FREE tubs only one FREE tub.....it's a hard life!

Any way i am much more important than you "testers:lol: and i still haven't recieved this months shipment and i live in the states!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Complaining that you didn't get two FREE tubs only one FREE tub.....it's a hard life!
> 
> Any way i am much more important than you "testers:lol: and i still haven't recieved this months shipment and i live in the states!


I'm not complaining mate, the other tub wasn't meant for me so I look even more of a [email protected] than I do already:lol: Feel like a cheeky bastard asking for another one, as it's free PMSL


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WRT said:


> I'm not complaining mate, the other tub wasn't meant for me so I look even more of a [email protected] than I do already:lol: Feel like a cheeky bastard asking for another one, as it's free PMSL


 I guess the lesson is don't give things away ahead of time or something like that I will agree this journal didn't really pan out like it should have.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

right this has p1ssed me off ill have a word

i think it would be a good idea to start a new log? one that hasnt got 12pages of shyt b4 any logging?


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

u training today tom mate? u taking anything pre workout?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

id just like to add the mess ups have only been on the promo's so maybe im to blame as sk said he has orderd a few bits off his own back through pred and they come through no prob


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> right this has p1ssed me off ill have a word
> 
> i think it would be a good idea to start a new log? one that hasnt got 12pages of shyt b4 any logging?


Don't mind tbh, can add more stuff to first page to say what I think about it?



DEJ said:


> u training today tom mate? u taking anything pre workout?


Not training today mate, training with YoYo tomorrow so will get pics etc up then and take ASGT:thumbup1:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

WRT said:


> Not training today mate, training with YoYo tomorrow so will get pics etc up then and take ASGT:thumbup1:


cool have a good'un!!! :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mine turned up this asgt, 1 asgt and 1 AP happy days. will be starting the asgt monday.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> mine turned up this asgt, 1 asgt and 1 AP happy days. will be starting the asgt monday.


Nice one hilly, you gonna be taking ASGT and AP together or wait until you've finished your tub?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im guna just use the asgt first for a week or 2 to gauge how it works and feels by itself then add in the AP afterwards. doesnt make sense starting them both if trying to review asgt. might even keep the ap to run when i start bulking


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

What a weekend, that's all I have to say:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

WRT said:


> What a weekend, that's all I have to say:lol: :lol: :lol:


Are we gonna get any more details or are you being coy T?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I only went through Kate's suitcase sniffing her knickers:lol:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

WRT said:


> I only went through Kate's suitcase sniffing her knickers:lol:


clean or soiled? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

WRT said:


> I only went through Kate's suitcase sniffing her knickers:lol:


Rock and roll buddy....rock and roll


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Well for those of you that don't know I've fractured my collarbone and cracked 2 ribs, so will be just doing what I can for now, ie 1 arm dead's, legs, and basically training half of my upper body and that's it. Will be a sh1tty couple of months ahead lol.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

WRT said:


> Well for those of you that don't know I've fractured my collarbone and cracked 2 ribs, so will be just doing what I can for now, ie 1 arm dead's, legs, and basically training half of my upper body and that's it. Will be a sh1tty couple of months ahead lol.


Sure thats what happens when your in a field tryin to shag a cow :whistling:

Get better soon bro :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Thanks mate, not much I can do apart from get on with it


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

WRT said:


> Well for those of you that don't know I've fractured my collarbone and cracked 2 ribs, so will be just doing what I can for now, ie 1 arm dead's, legs, and basically training half of my upper body and that's it. Will be a sh1tty couple of months ahead lol.


Well at least you're not dead like some cnut told me :crying:

:clap:

p.s nice avvi! :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Man that sucks, how did you do that?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> p.s nice avvi! :lol:


I know, need to get back on mt2, can't be having you 10 shades darker than me:lol:



Bri said:


> Man that sucks, how did you do that?


Some knob come around a corner in their car and kinda clipped me and I landed awkwardly, [email protected]


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't worry bout it mate, less than 2 weeks till our b'day!

Who's gonna make the happy birthday thread for me and WRT's joint 18th/21st? :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bollocks, my pint holding arm is in a sling:lol: You got owt planned?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh bugger lol! On my birthday me and my gf are going out for the day then me, spike and mike are all going out in brighton that week. Nothing too special to be honest. What about you mate?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck with recovery mate!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Bri, my mates 21st is day after so will be going to town and getting hammered I imagine.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Get well soon mate!!


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

thats what happens when your not hench enough, i got hit by a people carrier, killed the driver his wife and 4 kids in the back, not a scratch on me....and he was going like 80mph...and something else that makes me sound really cool! :lol: :lol:

Sh*t news tho mate, heal up quick! x


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mate, sorry to here that, hope things get better soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ouch! Still, smashed by a car and only couple of broken ribs - Alpha!! lol bet the car bounced off pmsl Plenty of GH and little cruise of test to hold size 

Mate get a decent legal adviser and claim claim claim lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Thanks lads



Magic Torch said:


> Ouch! Still, smashed by a car and only couple of broken ribs - Alpha!! lol bet the car bounced off pmsl Plenty of GH and little cruise of test to hold size
> 
> Mate get a decent legal adviser and claim claim claim lol


Lol trust me I will be, might get a nice holiday out of it:thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

WRT said:


> Thanks lads
> 
> Lol trust me I will be, might get a nice holiday out of it:thumb:


Aha! Me too then!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Joke x


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Aha! Me too then!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Joke x


Of course dear! x


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ouch mate gutter with the broken bones! How long did they say till there healed roughly?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Can take up to 3 months to be healed fully for an average person, so in my case a month:lol: Hoping with peptide usage it cuts healing time down a fair bit. Just hoping it doesn't give me any trouble once healed and affect how strong I am.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

**** since we all got stories of being hit by something lol. I was hit by a large truck when I was on holiday when I was younger I went under it and they said my whole leg should have sheered off but my bones are very strong but im left with a pretty big dent in my shin on my right leg. I sued them but because spannish courts it fked up somehow only ended up with just over a thousand, what a joke would have been a ton more if in UK.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

just been tattoed on my back piece and the sun hit it fcuk me was it sore, random drive by mate but just checkin it out


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> **** since we all got stories of being hit by something lol. I was hit by a large truck when I was on holiday when I was younger I went under it and they said my whole leg should have sheered off but my bones are very strong but im left with a pretty big dent in my shin on my right leg. I sued them but because spannish courts it fked up somehow only ended up with just over a thousand, what a joke would have been a ton more if in UK.


You can't complain with a grand at that age, bet it felt like you'd won the lottery!



WRT said:


> *Some knob come around a corner in their car* and kinda clipped me and I landed awkwardly, [email protected]





rodrigo said:


> just been tattoed on my back piece and the sun hit it fcuk me was it sore,* random drive by* mate but just checkin it out


Are you taking the fcking p1ss? :lol: :lol: :lol: What design did you get mate?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

ffs Tom....just another catastrophe in your long line of disasters.....hope you heal up soon mate... :thumbup1:

I'm a bit worried about the car that hit you though...hope its OK


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

IanStu said:


> ffs Tom....just another catastrophe in your long line of disasters.....hope you heal up soon mate... :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm a bit worried about the car that hit you though...hope its OK


It's been a while since owt has happened to be fair, was only a matter of time.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> You can't complain with a grand at that age, bet it felt like you'd won the lottery!


I was like 10, it was in a savings account, it's long gone now :whistling: now im fkn skint :cursing: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> It's been a while since owt has happened to be fair, was only a matter of time.


Lol tbh mate you get all the physical problems being hurt. Im the opposite I get all the inside problems lol. Fkn sh1te


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lol tbh mate you get all the physical problems being hurt. Im the opposite I get all the inside problems lol. Fkn sh1te


Oh well fck it, that's life.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Yesterday:

Legs

Used a dipping belt for weight: Squats - 80kg x 10, 4 sets, was awkward as fvck - FAIL:lol:

Lunges - holding 45kg dumbell in one hand - 3 sets, again awkward.

Leg extensions - 3 sets

Fvcked it off after that shoulder was giving me to much jip and ribs are still sore.

So all in all a waste of 25 mins PMSL


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Brave man doin squats in your state


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

gutter mate! why dont you try doing your squating in a smith machine? that way you only need one arm up really ?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Can't use a bar mate, shoulder would probably fall off.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see, why dont you just not train then for a while ? lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I haven't been training properly for 5-6 weeks and refuse to get any smaller, guess most people would lay off it after having their shoulder snapped in half eh


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just let it lie mate, then come back better than ever once your heald! dont wana go doing yourself more damage than nessecery (sp)


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Where's the fun in that:wink: will just take it easy for now.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I'm liking the GHRP6 and CJC/GRF combo, look fuller and leaner already:thumbup1: Dosing GHRP at 600mcg per day at moment. Have also started mt2 again


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

WRT said:


> I haven't been training properly for 5-6 weeks and refuse to get any smaller, guess most people would lay off it after having their shoulder snapped in half eh


I havent trained properly in 6 months, havent trained at all for 3 weeks. Life is so much better :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Dan said:


> I havent trained properly in 6 months, havent trained at all for 3 weeks. Life is so much better :lol:


Is it fck:lol: You feel like just another average guy PMSL


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tom wants to be alpha :cool2: !


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

WRT said:


> Is it fck:lol: You feel like just another average guy PMSL


 :lol: I look a little flatter if anything. I thought about cruising on 250mg pw whilst not training :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

wrt whats up with shoulder? cba to look back lol


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey....you feeling hungry on the GHRP6?

How's the body holding up?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> wrt whats up with shoulder? cba to look back lol


Was knocked over by a car and fractured my clavicle and cracked 2 ribs mate.



Kate1976 said:


> Hey....you feeling hungry on the GHRP6?
> 
> How's the body holding up?


I can't say I really get an increased appetite on it tbh, either everyone exaggerates how much it increases your hunger by or it just doesn't have that effect on me, and that's taking higher than saturation dose too. Have noticed slight CTS in wrists a few times upon waking though.

Yeah it's not too bad now thanks, no pain etc so gonna ask doc how long it will be before I can take the sling off as it's annoying as fvck.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Driver was drawn to the light obviously :lol:

Fix up quick pal


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Probably didn't see me, I'm as white as a ghost at mo:lol:

Cheers bud


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WRT said:


> Was knocked over by a car and fractured my clavicle and cracked 2 ribs mate.
> 
> I can't say I really get an increased appetite on it tbh, either everyone exaggerates how much it increases your hunger by or it just doesn't have that effect on me, and that's taking higher than saturation dose too. Have noticed slight CTS in wrists a few times upon waking though.
> 
> Yeah it's not too bad now thanks, no pain etc so gonna ask doc how long it will be before I can take the sling off as it's annoying as fvck.


better start looking were your going! lol did you at least write off the car? if not need more mass!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Have a good yin out tom  happy 21st!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Cheers bud, taken arm out of sling now as shoulder seems okish and sling was annoying as fvck. Gonna attempt to train tonight, currently weigh 13 stone 8 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Is 13 st 8 bad for you? Lol


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

how did training go tom?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

WRT said:


> Cheers bud, taken arm out of sling now as shoulder seems okish and sling was annoying as fvck. Gonna attempt to train tonight, currently weigh *13 stone 8* :lol: :lol:


I take it that's a joke right?? :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Is 13 st 8 bad for you? Lol





Bulkamania said:


> I take it that's a joke right?? :lol:


Fcuking awful weight for me! Almost 2 stone down on what I was before and no I'm not joking :lol: Will be reet in 2-3 months



Gza1 said:


> how did training go tom?


Didn't train mate, went to cinema and ate popcorn instead:thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

just keep eating mate when you hit the gym again it will all come back in 3-4wks


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> just keep eating mate when you hit the gym again it will all come back in 3-4wks


True, exact same thing happened this time last year, almost to the day (stopping training and eating not breaking bones) gained most of it back after about a month. Also gained a bit extra too, long break off will do me good:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

muscle memory is amaizing mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

its just a head fuk loosing it mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Holy sh1t 2 stone down! How long you been out :lol: ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

WRT post up a photo of your gammy arm


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah you cant beat pop corn


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> its just a head fuk loosing it mate


Sure is!



Ryan16 said:


> Holy sh1t 2 stone down! How long you been out :lol: ?


Um... 10 weeks or so? I have trained, just once a week etc and diet has been terrible. I have no appetite and eating fck all.



Callofthewild said:


> WRT post up a photo of your gammy arm


My arms fine mate, it's my collar bone that was/is fcked, unless you want a pic of my now tiny trap area?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

WRT said:


> My arms fine mate, it's my collar bone that was/is fcked, unless you want a pic of my now tiny trap area?


:laugh:

Na thats fine

You all healed up now.. :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Na thats fine
> 
> You all healed up now.. :whistling:


No:lol: Well...in the sense I won't be throwing any big fck off weights around for a bit.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

dunno if ive missed it but re-call you were gonna do a cycle take it thats post-poned to later this year? gd luck with recovery tho.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

WRT said:


> Sure is!
> 
> Um... 10 weeks or so? I have trained, just once a week etc and diet has been terrible. I have no appetite and eating fck all.
> 
> My arms fine mate, it's my collar bone that was/is fcked, unless you want a pic of my now tiny trap area?


thats a gutter mate, you'l have it back soon enough!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Hoping to weigh a lean 220lbs at by this time next year, if I react as well to gear as my cousin it should be possible.


big mofo!

you already are a big fker natty mate, even though you may have lost weight dont worry about it you will pack it back on fast. I was in hosp for a month now im back bigger and stronger and only a couple month after!. And thats without gear mate.. so sh1t will probs happen faster then you think for yourself but just take it easy and dont rush things.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

hope your near fit again mate been on long break from trainin seriously but back too porridge this week , trained steady for the first time in 6 weeks as holidays and kids off school have taken priority in life and to be honest i enjoyed the time off. now i am feelin like a slug so back to the gym cobwebs blew off and eating back to normal


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

hope you are getting better mate! I hate taking time off from the gym.... recovering from reconstructive knee surgery I had on Monday.... sucks!!!


----------

